# T-shirt Design: 15 Killer Combinations That Work for 2016



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm Lidia from Printsome a fresh & vibrant apparel printing agency who are here to make things easy for you.

Today we want to talk about killer t-shirt combination designs!

Use funny + keen illustrations









Geometric + black & white









Go vintage or geometric? Illustration or typography? Here are some combinations and tips that can help you when creating your printed T-shirt design!

*
Check it out here!!* --> http://printso.me/KillerCombo

Hope you like it!

Have an awesome day


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Combination are really awesome. I most like first one. And thinking to print it on my new tee.


----------

